# Your appearance and MBTI type?



## TheINFJ (Apr 12, 2014)

Type-INFJ

Appearance-

I have a very short Caesar hair cut, and my hair is light brown.
I have a slim build for a 5'9" man, weighing in at 130 pounds or so.
I have a light stubble.
My eyes are grey and have a somewhat intense appearance to them (can't really describe it).

I usually wear simple clothing, such as a grey shirt, dark jeans, and tennis shoes.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

type : INTP
I have brown straight hair and brown eyes.
My height is 1.67 cm and I weight 60 kg.
Here is a photo of mine:


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

type- Most likely INFx

short, dirty-blonde hair parted to the side
Blue eyes
5' 9" tall, 160 pounds and I'm trying to lose weight

I usually wear dressy clothes, I rarely ever go out in public without a collared shirt on.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

type: ESFP

My hair is long, dark brown, and curly.

I'm 5'10" and I weigh around 128 lbs. 

My skin is, now that its winter, (unfortunately) deathly pale.

My eyes are round and dark brown.

My clothing ranges anywhere from homeless man to something extravagant and eye catching. And it usually hits on the two extreme ends, less often in the middle. I'm especially fond of the homeless man look and am currently rocking it right now.


----------



## rhoynarqueen (Dec 12, 2014)

ENTJ. 
5'3, size 16 with a topheavy build, intense, narrow black eyes, usually accented with eye makeup. 
Hair is cut in an asymmetrical curly black bob with a grey/ash blonde ombre in the front. 
Tan olive skin, even in the winter, with my tending to avoid sunlight due to photosensitivity. 
I tend to dress kind of punk-rivet, though I'm trying to dress more professional. 


* *


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

ENTP.









I look more like an INTP than an ENTP.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Type: INTP

hair: medium length, wavy/curly, black usually in a pony tail.

Eyes: black

Height & weight: 5 ft 2 in, 94 lbs.

Everyday Clothing: shirt (or t-shirt) and jeans.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

Type: INFJ

I'm 1.77 m (5'8"), 63 kg (138 pounds), slender build

Light olive skin

Long dark brown wavy hair

Brown almond shaped eyes, apparently intimidating gaze if I don't pay attention enough to appear friendly

I often wear elegant dresses, ususally slinky, though sometimes I wear skinny jeans too.


* *


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

ISTP

4'10", 93 pounds, short-waisted, small build

Long light brown hair, gray-blue tired-looking eyes

Jeans and dark-colored t-shirts, tennis shoes or boots, sometimes I wear zip-up hoodies but I never zip them up


----------



## SigmaEffectual (Dec 5, 2014)

You're so tiny @Rice :shocked:


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

INFP
5'5", about 150 lbs 
i am very pale and have hazel eyes. i have a stubby shape to my arms/legs/hands/feet and have short hair and bangs as well as glasses.
i prefer to dress in patterns and sort of vintage-y fashion.

* *


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

ESTP and I look like a bad ass.


----------



## Miss Emily (Dec 12, 2014)

*- Type:* INTJ.
*- Appearance:**- Build:* Slender, 5'4", 110 lbs, willowy figure.
*- Skintone:* Very fair, lightly freckled. 
*- Hair:* Long, rich brown, curly. 
*- Eyes:* Hazel, round.​*- Clothing:**- Casual:* Jeans or sweatpants, a plain shirt, a plain hoodie, sneakers.
*- Formal:* Black slacks, polished black shoes, white shirt, a black jacket.​*- Other:* I wear glasses. I usually have a notebook in hand.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

...dup post, sorry


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

INFP
I'm tall and lanky. 5'9" and I don't weigh myself. I'm slender.
But I have round cheeks.
Brown eyes. They're sharp and sad, I'm told. 
Shortish, shaggy, layered, auburn hair. Bangs.
I wear casual clothes, a t-shirt or sweater with jeans (which are promptly swapped out for sweats or pajama pants, the minute I get home). I wear worn out shoes from Payless that smell mildewy from walking with them in the rain. 
Dressing up is the worst.


My avatar is a very accurate replication of a photograph (except that I'm actually substantially more pale), drawn for me by a wonderful stranger on reddit. 

The goggles are not a permanent fixture.


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

essiechan said:


> INFP
> 5'5", about 150 lbs
> i am very pale and have hazel eyes. i have a stubby shape to my arms/legs/hands/feet and have short hair and bangs as well as glasses.
> i prefer to dress in patterns and sort of vintage-y fashion.
> ...


I have the same phone case as you!


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

@essiechan wins biggest hipster on PerC award.


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

Sporadic Aura said:


> @_essiechan_ wins biggest hipster on PerC award.


well that is something i have not gotten before


----------



## rhoynarqueen (Dec 12, 2014)

essiechan said:


> well that is something i have not gotten before


Did you get the award before it was mainstream? :tongue:


----------



## crumbs (Dec 17, 2013)

Type: ENFP 

Hair: Merida 

Eyes: Yes 

Everyday: Clothing


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Type ISFP

5"3, 108 pounds, tiny bones, endomorph type
light olive skin
short curly dark maroon red hair, bob cut, usually let out
dark brown eyes
sleepy uninterested-looking eyes

zip hoodies or rain coat, band or dark colored t-shirts and often black turtlenecks, skirt or skinny jeans, tights, flat platform shoes, usually beanie


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

INFP
Photo from this past June (summer here) viewable on my profile page.

I always have worn my hair short to medium in length. I always have hated the feel of my hair over my ears or against the back of my neck. My hair was once dark brown. Now it is mostly silver-gray. I am balding. Once upon a time it was apparent that I parted my hair on the left and combed it toward the right.

I have worn a moustache since it grew in high school. During my Freshman year in college (1983), I grew my first beard. Since that time I have kept my beard (short, as in the photo on my profile page) when allowed. I had to shave it when in Police Academy and for most of the time in which I was employed in law enforcement. So since 1983 I was without a beard for only about 5 years.

I have brown eyes and have worn glasses since 2nd grade--1972 or so. I have never worn contact lenses. My vision is very poor, roughly 3/200 (what a correctly sighted person can see and identify at 200 yd or m I can see/identify at 3 yd or m).

I am 6'2" (1.88 m) and weigh around 220 lb (100 kg).

I wear clothing typically considered "business casual" in the US. I haven't owned a pair of jeans since 1984. In casual situations when the temperature is 70º F (21º C) or warmer, I prefer to wear shorts and t-shirts and go barefoot whenever possible and safe. I wear a suit upon occasion.


----------



## SigmaEffectual (Dec 5, 2014)

ISTP

Height: 5'6" (and a half for the ladies)
Weight: 12^2 - (160*0.025)
Hair: KITLG
Eyes: OCA2
Ethnicity: R-M420


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

5'5.5, 108-109 lbs , slender 
Fair skin , chocolate chip color eyes , rarely ever wear any makeup , long black hair that's usually tied back or let loose 
I like wearing sundresses in warm weather and tights and over size sweater in cold weather /sweater dress and coat - love hats and beanie 
Avatar is my pic


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

ENFP
5'8, 105 lbs.
pale, dark green eyes, kinda wavy dark brown hair.
I wear a lot of neutral colors...mostly black. Usually wear jeans, black leather boots, and some shirt or the dress/sweater/boots combo.


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't use this measure, so I'll tell in my language that is obviously the universal language and not that inches and lbs!! 

ENTP

189 cm (centimeters)
65 Kg (kilograms)
Based on above, a lanky body.
Dark, black hair, a little bit longer than a normal haircut, like ''3 weeks after getting a regular haircut'' haircut
Dark brown eyes (almost black)
I tend to wear neutral colors, mostly dark ones, but I do like to stand out at least in some way, mostly not following the stupider trend. I also like button shirts more than the average person, quite often people say I'm overdressed for something.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

why do people find interesting to answer stupid questions


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

ENTP

5'10(1.79m~) 
152lbs(69kg)

hair- like 3weeks after haircut, always. Medium brown
eyes- gray/green, idk
skin- fair
clothes- very picky actually, not careless about that


----------



## intpanonyme (Aug 29, 2014)

Female INTP
5'6", 130lbs, 33D-26-37 (hourglass build)
Long, wavy, brown hair
minimal makeup, dark brown eyes
pale skin with freckles on my cheeks and nose
I wear different things every day, so it's hard to describe my style. For an INTP, I put a lot of effort into how I appear.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

I'd tell yah, but then I'd have to kill yah.... You know how it is...


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

INFP
I'm short at 5'2", around 110 lbs with a slim hourglass figure.
I have hazel eyes, glasses, and very long light brown straight hair.
Usually I dress up nicer than I need to with skirts, ballet flats and such. I love mixing funky patterns and colors together. And I have an abundance of shoes.


* *


----------



## monthlydinners (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm an INFP, and that's my face in my avatar. :crazy:

As for what you can't discern from it:
I'm 5'2 and probably around 115-120 pounds at this point with a curvy build.
I'm not sure how to describe how I dress. I try to go for a classic but kind of edgy/punk look, usually. I get most of my clothes from H&M and Express, if that helps.
Also, that's my natural hair color in my avatar but I've had it dyed red, black, and blonde as well.


----------



## AesSidhe (Dec 14, 2014)

My picture can be seen in my avatar (but I'll add an extra one or two)

Height: 1m72
Weight: 64kg (Thailand is feeding me too much XDDD )
Eye Color: Blue (they change intensity based on my emotions, with a range from very dark blue, to crystal blue (which freaks people totally out when it happens, because crystal blue happens during my most extreme emotions)
Shape Eyes: Almond
Skin Type: II
Clothing Style: Nepali ^^ (So yes: "darn hippies" is applicable  )


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

MeTheParrot said:


> why do people find interesting to answer stupid questions


Chill out, it's just some kind of game.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

ExTP

5'3''
around 121 pounds

Short (but not too short) brown hair that are dyed red, a bit wavy but mostly straight.
Dark-brown eyes.
Pale skin (due to anemia).
I am flat-chasted and don't have curves, in fact I've been told that when I'm not wearing make-up or girly clothes I look like a feminine boy (I've been called "he" or "bro" before lol).
I've been told I look Japanese, or like I'm half Japanese (that's mostly due to my heritage though).

About dressing, I am genderfluid, so according to how feminine or masculine I am feeling that day I will either dress "boyish" or "girly". That's why some days you'll see me wearing leggings, blouses, with make-up and stuff like that and some other days I don't wear make-up and just wear an oversized hoodie or t-shirt and loose jeans.


----------



## INFPsyche (Nov 13, 2014)

When I'm really in my element I have a natural/edgy/granola-y type thing going on.. otherwise i just look kind of boring/average.. i have brown eyes and brown hair that's been dyed but I've been growing the color out the last 1.5 years and its kind of got a natural ombre thing going on.. it's really subtle and nice looking.. i love it because i got it w/o even trying..

I'm an INFP..


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

INTP

-5'7", fluctuate around 104-107 pounds.
-My hair is naturally brown and curly but I dye it black and straighten it. My hair is between my shoulders and mid back, sort of choppy on the ends, and I also have bangs.
-Brown, almond shaped eyes. There's a little bit of green if you look closely, but I don't allow people to be that close to my face anyway. I have glasses for when I need to see far away, but I don't wear them much anymore unless I need to.
-Pale skin.
-Most days I wear a tank top or cami(even in the dead of winter, just with a sweater over obviously) with shorts or jeans(skinny jeans or boot cut jeans, I also love ripped jeans). I also sometimes wear T-shirts, dresses, or skirts. Converse in warm weather and uggs in cold weather.


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

5'6"
125 lbs.
Hair: brown, medium length, straight
Eyes: brown
Casual clothes: t-shirt, jeans, tennis shoes
Formal clothes: nicer t-shirt, jeans, tennis shoes


----------



## outdoormarty (Dec 18, 2014)

ISFJ

5'6" female. Heavyset, but not fat at 170lbs. Most of that being that I'm big chested 36 G. 
I have long brown hair with a few strands of gray sneaking in on top. 
My eyes are green, unless I'm wearing blue then they change to blue. 
I have strong facial features and a long (but not big) nose. 
I can typically be found in jeans and a sweater and tend to favor boho styles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

ISTP (ten bucks says i'll change it by the end of next week though)

i'm 5'6" and i weigh 110 pounds, so i am tiny
i spent a good deal of my life with horrible hygiene because i don't care
i still don't care but now i care slightly more than i used to
so i shower a little more often
i have long brown hair and brown eyes to match
i can't tell you how i usually dress because i am inconsistent with my clothes of choice
i'll wear whatever i feel like wearing

i try to look put together even when i'm not? even if only a little

me trying to make a funny face?


----------

